# Is circumcision always necessary to repair hypospadias?



## pumpkinhead (Sep 15, 2003)

I am woefully ignorant in this department.

Does hypospadias always require repair?


----------



## bandgeek (Sep 12, 2006)

No it doesn't always need repaired. If it's mild and doesn't affect the function of the penis, it's likely just a cosmetic issue.

I don't know about if the foreskin is always need if you do repair it though. Seems you could use skin from another body part, but if it's less sensitive skin, that probably wouldn't be a good idea since they need that sensitivity there. I remember reading about possibly using tissue from inside the cheek? Someone else will probably know more than me.


----------



## leaveit2beeker (Jun 2, 2009)

I believe there are three 'grades' of hypospadias. The first grade does not need repair because the urethral opening is on the tip of the penis but not centered. The other grades would need correction, and the foreskin is used in the reconstruction.

At least this is how it was explained to me by our urologist. HTH!


----------



## glongley (Jun 30, 2004)

Good parent FAQ for hypospadias here, including answers to questions about surgery: http://heainfo.org/FAQ-ForParents.html

Also here's an article about outcomes of hypospadias without surgical correction:
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/1...m&ordinalpos=2

CONCLUSIONS: Of the adults we surveyed with hypospadias, most stated that they were satisfied with the appearance of the penis, voided in the standing position, and did not have infertility associated with the abnormal position of the urethral meatus.

I believe there are foreskin-conserving approaches to hypospadias repair, but do not have links for these.

Gillian


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

http://www.cirp.org/library/restoration/

Scroll down for links.


----------



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

Circumcision is never necessary in hypospadias repair and not all hypospadias need to be repaired.Other skin from the inner cheek or scrotum can be used and if part of the foreskin is used the rest can be reconstructed to keep most of the foreskin.

While repair in the US often includes circumcision, offers foreskin reconstruction to give a natural, un-operated appearance if the family prefers.

http://www.childrens.com/Specialties...FcpB5godhzoHqA


----------

